# Anybody wanna draw? (also I'm streaming rn!)



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey guys, sometimes I stream little draws c: https://picarto.tv/KoanKuuto

My artist friend count is also pretty lacking, or even furry friend count for that matter. S if anybody wants to do drawpile or smth sometime I put my discord and main FA account on my profile c;


----------



## A-stick-figure (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Furr-Fict (Jan 30, 2021)

I've never streamed, but I'm in the same boat as you. If our times can match up I'd be down for some community draw time.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 30, 2021)

Furr-Fict said:


> I've never streamed, but I'm in the same boat as you. If our times can match up I'd be down for some community draw time.


Same


----------

